# Cost of replacing the DPF



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Folks,

Has anyone had to replace their DPF because it reached the end of it's life? 150k miles?

Just curious, I don't have any codes or issues...yet!

I saw some other threads about folks trying to troubleshoot, force regens, even having their DPF "cleaned out". But didn't see where anyone actually had it replaced.

Was wondering under what circumstances and how much did it cost? Had it done by the dealer of an Indy or self?

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

FCPEuro has them at $2800, $200 more than RealOEM's listed price.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

another thread said dealer quoted around $1850 (in virginia 2 years ago)...yikes, I see my dealership charges $2373.52 (MSRP $2966.99) for DPF online price, should come with gasket and screw clamp, but then you'd need after filter gasket $10.72 MSRP and probably new meter flange w/gasket $58.28 MSRP. Add labor. So, $3600?

I'd probably include replacing the following if they hadn't been replaced, too, since the mechanic is already there (all prices MSRP):

Temp Sensors x3: 97.09*3=$291.27
O2 Sensor: $320.72
NOX Sensor: $588.89
Exhaust Pressure Sensor: $213.60
Backpressure Pipe: $36.89
Differential Pressure Sensor: $63.12
Differential Pressure Sensor Hose x2: $22.98*2=$45.96
TOTAL ADDITIONAL: $1560.45 + labor

TOTAL: about $5k


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

DPF does not reach it's end of life at 150k miles, not even nearly. It is just an artificial limit that BMW implemented. Just reset the counter and keep on driving.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

ap90500 said:


> DPF does not reach it's end of life at 150k miles, not even nearly. It is just an artificial limit that BMW implemented. Just reset the counter and keep on driving.


I agree, there is no EOL until it actually reaches EOL. BMW didn't set 150k. I don't even know where 150k comes from. I haven't seen 150k in BMW literature. Considering CARB, I would say the minimum would be 80k, but there isn't any reason why they won't last for a very long time. Even if there is sufficient soot, you could get it manually cleaned up for a couple $$ first.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

imtjm said:


> Even if there is sufficient soot, you could get it manually cleaned up for a couple $$ first.


Carly for instance will cause a regeneration to burn soot. Ash mass is the End of Life criterion of a DPF and will not burn. A DPF can be 'poisoned' by unapproved additives (I think heavy metals), and then may not even be able to be cleaned.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Doug Huffman said:


> Carly for instance will cause a regeneration to burn soot. Ash mass is the End of Life criterion of a DPF and will not burn. A DPF can be 'poisoned' by unapproved additives (I think heavy metals), and then may not even be able to be cleaned.


agreed. wait, i thought you were all about cleaning out your DPF


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

When using Carly or similar to monitor parameters, there is a value for what sounds like DPF end of life ("Calculated remaining capacity of the particle filter"). It seems to just be a calculation to a preset value, roughly 150K. This is what people see and initially freak out. I went through the stages of guilt when I started w/ Carly and noticed the value said I had ~36k left (which basically puts me at 150k) and started looking for someone to clean my DPF locally. 

After some reading around here and XO, it seems premature to worry until the vehicle stops regens and/or throws codes specific to the DPF being at end of life.

But I could very well have gone from fearing the worst to being overly optimistic. :rofl:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

At least in Europe the actual artificial limit is 200 000 kilometers, which is around 125k miles. After this limit has been reached, engine control unit will start to give fault code about remaining distance. In this case, the DPF is simply marked as replaced with a diagnostic tester and that's it.

We have tons of diesel cars in Europe, and have had them for a long time. DPF can take 400 000 kilometers untill it is cloged with ash. Of course this depends on everything and all individual filters can't handle this much. Still, they last way more that 200 000 km. 

It is quite common that the DPF gets glocked by soot, and this happens because the regenerations can't be done. There are three main reasons for this:
1. Thermostat(s) get worn and coolant temperature does not reach the minimum temp of 75c degrees. Normal operating coolant temperature for BMW diesel engines is around 87-90c. The thermostat(s) is/are not very durable and can fail in relatively short time. 
2. Throttle valve gets broken. In diesel engine this is used only for smooth engine shutdown, and for the DPF regeneration. No functional throttle valve -> no regeneration.
3. Regular too short driving distance. Engine does not warm up to the 75c degree temperature and the regeneration does not happen. It is recommended to take around 30-40min highway or cross country leg at least once per fuel filling, if the normal driving distances are short.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

ap90500 said:


> At least in Europe the actual artificial limit is 200 000 kilometers, which is around 125k miles.


In the US it is 250,00 km - but everything else ap90500 says is absolutely true. Although this is a kombi function as it the CCM is mileage based. BMW now has a DPF cleaning system - it is described in ISTA.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, so sounds like I don't need to get overly worried about it.

I am getting the impression my car is doing more frequent re-gens but I don't really keep track, just a hunch it seems to occur more frequently.

I only see it when my mpg takes a dive when I'm driving at a steady hwy speed, say 75mph when I would normally see 32-35mpg and it drops down to about 25mpg. Lasts perhaps some 15-20 min assuming I don't reach my destination prior. Then I can hear the cooling fan running when I shutdown, and I know it got caught in the middle of re-gen. I assume it picks back up when I restart my drive.

I may try to consciously track these to at least see how frequently they occur. I know it gets triggered by DP across the filter. I actually know very little about this system, but was curious.:eeps:

I'm sure it is a mpg killer though.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

FWIW, there are several over on E90post that would sell their used one with low miles DPF for $250-$300. No joke. Buy one and put it on shelf. Low miles is at 50,000 or less.


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

There is an additional fitting on the E70 dpf, no?


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

imtjm said:


> I agree, there is no EOL until it actually reaches EOL. BMW didn't set 150k. I don't even know where 150k comes from. I haven't seen 150k in BMW literature. Considering CARB, I would say the minimum would be 80k, but there isn't any reason why they won't last for a very long time. Even if there is sufficient soot, you could get it manually cleaned up for a couple $$ first.


What *imtjm* said.

I'm only at 151k miles in my '12 *X5 35d* and no DPF issues. No DPF code(s) set either. Where does that 150k mile number come from?? I haven't seen it anywhere in any documentation.

The car is regularly driven hard and like it was stolen and sees spirited highway driving for long distances at a time. The car is never babied and seldom used for short trips as a grocery getter. I don't worry about occasional short trips because the car sees so much spirited highway driving on a regular basis. The car has never had CBU cleaning or any CBU issues. I log around 1k miles/week with my commuting 100 miles/day round trip plus having a life outside of work.

I probably should hook up the computer and take a look at the calculated DPF ash mass level.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine was at about 120k when removed, it was still going through perfectly normal regen intervals, no codes or anything else related to it. Intervals were about 400 miles still. Maybe the steam bath it was getting all the time with meth injection was keeping it cleaned up?

As for replacement, there are enough places around now that do DPF cleaning that it really shouldnt need to be replaced.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Three things the manufacturers don't want you to know about (D)iesel (P)articulate (F)ilters:

1) They will fail at some point, even under ideal operating conditions. Exactly where that point is depends on how less than ideal the operating conditions are over their life span.

2) Efficiency decreases both in terms of particulate trapping, flow rate and subsequently fuel mileage, at an accelerated pace nearing EOL, reflected by related hard fault codes.

3) They are expensive to replace. The part alone is going to run around $2,500 with ~3 hours of labor. The total bill will vary considerably of course, depending on where and how the work gets done. You can also try spending $30-40 on a can of LiquiMoly or some such remedy in a bottle and cross your fingers.

Assuming it is done before it's too late, cleaning should buy a little more time, at the very least. But no amount of cleaning will resuscitate a clogged DPF, and cleaning is really only a temporary band-aid, just moving the exhaust situation back to a reduced efficiency stage, prior to failure.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

n1das said:


> What *imtjm* said.
> 
> I'm only at 151k miles in my '12 *X5 35d* and no DPF issues. No DPF code(s) set either. Where does that 150k mile number come from?? I haven't seen it anywhere in any documentation.
> 
> ...


that was the point. There is a 150k under CA emissions warranty for things.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

imtjm said:


> that was the point. There is a 150k under CA emissions warranty for things.


wat? There is a 7yr/70k warranty in CA


----------



## Vinculum (Jan 20, 2016)

I had the "Drivetrain Malfunction. Drive moderately. Maximum output not available." message on my way to work the other day. Dealer replaced the DPF with "new version", as it said on my invoice. Lucky for me I didn't have to pay a dime, but it makes me a little uneasy. Most of my driving is 30 minute highway speed runs to work and back, which should be optimal. When that msg came up, I was at 50.4mpg for the trip.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Vinculum said:


> I had the "Drivetrain Malfunction. Drive moderately. Maximum output not available." message on my way to work the other day. Dealer replaced the DPF with "new version", as it said on my invoice. Lucky for me I didn't have to pay a dime, but it makes me a little uneasy. Most of my driving is 30 minute highway speed runs to work and back, which should be optimal. When that msg came up, I was at 50.4mpg for the trip.


You mind posting a pic of your invoice (without the personal info on it ?)


----------



## Vinculum (Jan 20, 2016)

What information are you interested in?


----------



## Vinculum (Jan 20, 2016)

Vinculum said:


> I had the "Drivetrain Malfunction. Drive moderately. Maximum output not available." message on my way to work the other day. Dealer replaced the DPF with "new version", as it said on my invoice. Lucky for me I didn't have to pay a dime, but it makes me a little uneasy. Most of my driving is 30 minute highway speed runs to work and back, which should be optimal. When that msg came up, I was at 50.4mpg for the trip.


I apparently forgot to mention that I only have 15.5k miles on the clock. Thats why it makes me a little uneasy going forward. Is that way to early for a CBU issue? They didn't state exactly what caused it to fail, just "permanent malfunction".


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure how you're correlating DPF replacement and CBU. 15.5k miles is waaaaaayyyyyyyy early for either of them. My guess is there was a code, the dealer replaced the part that grossed them the most warranty $$$$. If they did not give you codes and what test plan they followed, I'm not buying the DPF was defective.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> Not sure how you're correlating DPF replacement and CBU. 15.5k miles is waaaaaayyyyyyyy early for either of them. My guess is there was a code, the dealer replaced the part that grossed them the most warranty $$$$. If they did not give you codes and what test plan they followed, I'm not buying the DPF was defective.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


^^^^ This

Post up that invoice (again minus the personal info)


----------



## Vinculum (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh you wanted the codes, why didn't you just say so? :-D
I'm curious what you guys can deduce.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely sounds like a fluke to me. Perhaps a defective DPF but we haven't really seen an issue with this so early in it's life.

I'm now at 117k and all appears to be normal up to this point.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, it's certainly good to know they provided the info on codes and diagnosis. That being said, a 15k DPF is unheard of. I, like you, would have been fine with them replacing whatever part they want to replace under warranty, but one of two things I would suggest:
- Ask whether they actually fixed the source of the problem. If the PDF was clogged at this early mileage something else is amiss and caused the DPF to clog. I would want to know what that was and what was done to fix it.
- In the same vein, if this were out of warranty, I would reset the codes and monitor for first one to come up to hopefully isolate the source of the problem.

Again, how do you think clogged DPF at 15k miles and CBU are related?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, it's certainly good to know they provided the info on codes and diagnosis. That being said, a 15k DPF is unheard of. I, like you, would have been fine with them replacing whatever part they want to replace under warranty, but one of two things I would suggest:
- Ask whether they actually fixed the source of the problem. If the PDF was clogged at this early mileage something else is amiss and caused the DPF to clog. I would want to know what that was and what was done to fix it.
- In the same vein, if this were out of warranty, I would reset the codes and monitor for first one to come up to hopefully isolate the source of the problem.

Again, how do you think clogged DPF at 15k miles and CBU are related?


----------



## Vinculum (Jan 20, 2016)

I did refuel the day before, I wonder if fuel contamination could lead to such a quick failure? A defective DPF would probably be the best scenario. If it truly is a "new version" I wonder what was changed from the old one? 

Perhaps CBU wasn't the appropriate term. I was thinking of soot(carbon) build up inside the DPF.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Vinculum said:


> I did refuel the day before, I wonder if fuel contamination could lead to such a quick failure? A defective DPF would probably be the best scenario. If it truly is a "new version" I wonder what was changed from the old one?
> 
> Perhaps CBU wasn't the appropriate term. I was thinking of soot(carbon) build up inside the DPF.


I doubt that fuel contamination would send a DPF to an early grave. Contaminated fuel would take out the HPFP and the rest of the fuel system long before having any effect if any on the DPF.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Wonder what the "new" part number is for the DPF or if there actually was a change ? Could it be possible that it was a cracked DPF ?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

rbreding said:


> Could it be possible that it was a cracked DPF ?


You do know how the DPF is constructed, a thousand parallel tubes, half of which are open to the inlet and half open to the outlet?


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> You do know how the DPF is constructed, a thousand parallel tubes, half of which are open to the inlet and half open to the outlet?


Most definitely. Speaking from second hand reports with the VW DPF's and there we some instances of a cracked DPF. This however happened usually after extended use and not so early in the cycle but there were some cases of cracked DPF on some lower mileage ones.

Hence the question since its very odd to have a DPF replaced so early unless there was a defect of some sort.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

rbreding said:


> Most definitely. Speaking from second hand reports with the VW DPF's and there we some instances of a cracked DPF. This however happened usually after extended use and not so early in the cycle but there were some cases of cracked DPF on some lower mileage ones.
> 
> Hence the question since its very odd to have a DPF replaced so early unless there was a defect of some sort.


My 2010 JSW TDI developed a cracked DPF around 70k miles. I had a performance tune (Rocketchip) so there was no way I was going to the dealer with this one. A cracked DPF in a CR TDI leads to throwing the dreaded P0401 code for "EGR malfunction - insufficient flow".

The LP EGR path takes exhaust downstream of the DPF and has a filter in the path (called a "TUBE") back to the intake ahead of the IC. The cracked DPF allows some soot to get past the DPF and eventually clogs the filter ("TUBE") in the LP EGR path and restricts flow. As a temporary fix I had my local TDIclub guru replace just the LP EGR filter which was clogged. It took care of the P0401 code long enough to pass the OBD-II scan for NH state inspection. The code came back a week or so later.

The CR TDIs had many DPFs that cracked. Some owners had DPFs replaced 3 or 4 times under warranty to fix the car to address the P0401 code. Since power and MPGs were 100% normal and I had increased power due to the tune, I was't convinced my DPF needed replacement. It too had cracked but I wasn't worried about it. I later sold the car to my TDIclub guru at only 102k miles. He wasn't worried about the P0401 code either because the car became his next project car for doing many performance mods.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Vinculum what is your driving style? Certain driving styles do not play well with DPF enabled diesels and would result in very early clogged DPF if attention is not paid to keeping the DPF in working order.

How long is the commute, what speed, etc.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> Vinculum what is your driving style? Certain driving styles do not play well with DPF enabled diesels and would result in very early clogged DPF if attention is not paid to keeping the DPF in working order.
> 
> How long is the commute, what speed, etc.


Also, regularly driven hard like it was stolen or driven "gently" all the time?


----------



## Vinculum (Jan 20, 2016)

As you might have guessed, I'm somewhat in it for the mpg. Its my daily driver car and my commute to work is 30 minutes half back roads and half highway speeds. 60-70mph. Occasionally I open it up going across the Susquehanna River bridge (about a mile long). I never had any issues with the DPF on my '09 VW TDI with the exact same driving style/pattern. I average around 42-43mph. I can achieve 50mpg+ on my trip to work if I don't go over 60mpg on a warm night, but thats hard to do.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Vinculum said:


> As you might have guessed, I'm somewhat in it for the mpg. Its my daily driver car and my commute to work is 30 minutes half back roads and half highway speeds. 60-70mph. Occasionally I open it up going across the Susquehanna River bridge (about a mile long). I never had any issues with the DPF on my '09 VW TDI with the exact same driving style/pattern. I average around 42-43mph. I can achieve 50mpg+ on my trip to work if I don't go over 60mpg on a warm night, but thats hard to do.


Yeah that shouldnt be a problem. 30 minutes of non-city driving should allow plenty of time and opportunity for warmup and complete regens.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*Regeneration in standstill*

Guys, dont make it so difficult, do you know that you can run Regeneration in Standstill ? Download ISTA+ (link in forum, take ENET cable and in ISTA Service functions you will find possibility of performing regeneration while stationary. It is approx 20 minutes and you are done. (depending on your I-step).
In ISTA+ you can also see how much soot there is, you can see rest of miles remaining, etc.

Some people here in EU are solving clogged DPF simply (mainly E-60 users) they buy ding "SUPERMAFRASOL" 2 ltr. - DPF input closed and from output side they fill DPF with this liquid. Over night stay upright and second day drain it, mount it and drive it hard. Excellent results.:thumbup:


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.mafra.com/. Miracle in a bottle for the faithful.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

I would not say miracle ... Miracle are DPF fluid flush which are sold for hundred of bucks. This costs 12 EUR. I saw a lot of EGR coolers completely clogged with stiffed soot from exhaust gases. This s..t works perfectly - over night clean shiny metal inside. :bigpimp:


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

standa said:


> DPF input closed and from output side they fill DPF with this liquid. Over night stay upright and second day drain it, mount it and drive it hard. Excellent results.:thumbup:


Have you ever actually done this? Do you realize how much work is involved with R&R-ing the DPF?

"Easier said than done" would be the understatement of the year on this topic.

Anyone who re-installs a DPF on one of these cars with the original factory-intended functionality is either insane or has more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Nadir Point said:


> Have you ever actually done this? Do you realize how much work is involved with R&R-ing the DPF?
> 
> "Easier said than done" would be the understatement of the year on this topic.
> 
> Anyone who re-installs a DPF on one of these cars with the original factory-intended functionality is either insane or has more money than they know what to do with.


I never did it cause my car is quite new, and I dont plan to do it, because after two years I will sell my car and buy another one. As I wrote, this experiments are doing people who are driving E60 models (another forum in Europe) with 300 000 km. And they pass through TÜV - technical inspection on emissions here.
I do not recommend it, I think FORUM should work als information exchange, if you are not interested, dont read it.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

standa said:


> works perfectly - over night clean shiny metal inside.


I didn't realize that their innards were metal!


----------



## Doron2014 bmw35 (Aug 16, 2019)

*Newb*

Hi guys

Great forum, love to see all the discussions here and learn about my new to me baby
It's a 2014 BMW 535d X-drive M sport pkg, got it a month ago with only 51,000 Kms 
(about 32,000 miles)
The car drives like a dream.

I have the ext. warranty 10 yrs/200,000 Kms from bmw Canada on the fuel pump and EGR
my question is how can I check the calculated DPF ash mass level?

Does my BMW service can provide me with this info?,having said that I hate going there 
As they slaughtered you for everything you need ....:rofl:

Thanks again 
D


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The BMW centric DTC / OBD-II code readers will provide the estimated soot and ash masses, among many other things.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

So my 2010 X5 35d has roughly 130,000 mi on it and I have gotten several codes related to DPF issues(EGR temperature differential and similar. also DPF Particulate system info) current ash mass is about 50 g.

1) Reading through this thread it is tough to determine if anyone has had success cleaning the DPF on the vehicle
2) Does anyone know what ash mass is considered EOL. I have 50 g which does not seem like a lot.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

100 grams estimated is EOL. It cannot be directly measured. I do not believe anyone in the US has reported DPF cleaning success.

There are three usual methods. Liquid chemical rinse, mechanical agitation and reverse air blast, and higher temperature attempt to burn. Ash is pretty well fully oxidized and impervious to those processes.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I got a quote from a BMW dealer for $450 to clean. They have to assess the amount of ash prior to determine if it is able to be cleaned. For $450 I am sure they are just pulling a sensor and using a chemical cleaning process. Hope things are going well Doug.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

The reported Ash mass maxed out at 79.99 g in my 2012 X5 35d somewhere between 210k and 220k miles. The car is now at 224k miles and climbing. The ash mass is no doubt still increasing but the reported Ash mass stays pegged at 79.99 g. Regenerations are still occurring like they should but the distance traveled between regens is slowly dropping. I suspect the the differential pressure measured across the DPF crosses the threshold to start a regen sooner as the DPF gets loaded up with ash.

Code 452A warning of the DPF approaching its calculated EOL was set long ago. For me that happened around 155k miles. 452A will not trigger a CEL or limp mode. 452A is an information only code for BMW service to advise the customer that they should schedule an appointment soon for a $4500 DPF replacement.

When the calculated remaining life of the DPF eventually reaches 0 km, code 4D46 is set and won't clear. 4D46 means the mileage on the car has exceeded the calculated remaining life of the DPF because the car continued to be driven. For me, that happened at 171k miles. The car is now at 224k miles and I still haven't done anything about the DPF yet. Power and mileage are normal and where they should be. I regularly check that regens are occurring like they should with the Carly app.

4D46 triggers a warning message on the screen and yellow DPF symbol on the cluster warning about the DPF and reduced engine output may be noticed and to have the system checked by BMW service. The warning comes once at exactly 10 minutes after startup. I just clear the on-screen warning and drive on. 4D46 will not trigger a CEL or limp mode. It is another information code for BMW service and causes the car to start nagging the owner about the DPF.

How much farther can I continue to drive on the original DPF? Still too early to tell. 


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, that is some really useful info! I figured that the ash mass was calculated value and I am not overly concerned with that in and of itself as much as the other codes that may be related to insufficient exhaust flow(EGR temp plausibility?). I should mention that the EGR cooler was replaced under recall, not sure about the sensor. I may proceed with the DPF cleaning and continue to monitor the codes. It is also worth saying that there are no drivability issues. Just the occasional service engine soon light.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

At 50 g calculated ash mass, you still have a long way to go before needing to worry about the DPF.

Diesel ON. 


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doron2014 bmw35 (Aug 16, 2019)

*Regen*

Hi David

I'm driving my new to me 2014 535d 32000 miles on it and couldn't tell till now after
Approximately 2 months
If my car had even 1 regeneration... is it possible? 
I drive daily 12 miles each way to work on the Hwy at 65 miles per hr
Thank you


----------



## ChrisM011 (Jun 25, 2007)

It is difficult to tell you are undergoing a regen unless you know what to look for. To answer your question: you almost certainly have had regeneration happening. On the X5s it happens somewhere between every 200-300 miles. 

You can tell a regen is happening when on the highway as the indicated fuel mileage will drop for the approximately 10 minutes the regen needs to complete. If you ever turn your car off and smell something “hot” then that is also a regen occurring (and interrupted). If you have a scan tool and can monitor exhaust temperature in real time you can also very easily pick out a regen. On the X5 exhaust temperature before the SCR catalyst runs in the mid 200 degree range. During regeneration this shoots up to around 500 degrees!

Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*No. There are three types of regeneration.*

The normal and usual regeneration is passive and continuous while conditions are correct.


----------



## DDdiesel (Sep 30, 2020)

imtjm said:


> I agree, there is no EOL until it actually reaches EOL. BMW didn't set 150k. I don't even know where 150k comes from. I haven't seen 150k in BMW literature. Considering CARB, I would say the minimum would be 80k, but there isn't any reason why they won't last for a very long time. Even if there is sufficient soot, you could get it manually cleaned up for a couple $$ first.


My 2011 335d has 236k and I have the dpf cleaned 🧹 annually- no issues. Scheduled for cleaning next week @ around $200.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

How many times have you had your nine year old DPF cleaned, and what evidence have you that DPF “cleaning” accomplishes anything? What process / chemicals are used? It is a patented process that you can link to? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tims 2012 35d X5 Maryland (Aug 6, 2021)

I have a 2011 35d with 171k and the warning has just begun to flash after 10 min on every trip. I will determine how many grams of ash are in there, but side with n1das. I live in MD, drive it hard on long trips, and year round daily to work on highways for 60 miles daily. Just replaced the water pump and thermostat. I hope to get 60-75k more miles out of her. My question is to all of you (mostly n1das). Is there anyone out there who has a similar situation and has gotten more miles than 200k? Ndas1 said in 2019 he had 225. How many miles are on her now? What eventually happened when your ride died?


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Tims 2012 35d X5 Maryland said:


> I have a 2011 35d with 171k and the warning has just begun to flash after 10 min on every trip. I will determine how many grams of ash are in there, but side with n1das. I live in MD, drive it hard on long trips, and year round daily to work on highways for 60 miles daily. Just replaced the water pump and thermostat. I hope to get 60-75k more miles out of her. My question is to all of you (mostly n1das). Is there anyone out there who has a similar situation and has gotten more miles than 200k? Ndas1 said in 2019 he had 225. How many miles are on her now? What eventually happened when your ride died?


Just turned 269k miles on the X5 35d. Still going just fine on the original DPF.

452A started at around 155k miles.
4D4A and the one time warning and DPF symbol display on the cluster at 10 minutes after startup began at around 171k miles. I've driven almost 100k miles since the 4D4A warning started a couple of years ago. Power and fuel economy are still where they should be. Regens are still occurring normally like they should. Hopefully I can make it past 300k miles before I have to do anything with the DPF.


----------

